# kann mir jemand erklären wies geht. foto retro/popart stil



## laralaura84 (25. November 2009)

hi.

ich probier schon seit wochen rum sowas hinzubekommen: 
http://pressemitteilung.ws/files/retro_style.jpg

möchte ein foto so erstellen und dann möcht ichs eben gern auf leinwand übertragen..



aaber ich schaffs einfach nicht vernünftig.

kann mir bitte bitte biiiitte jemand helfen! bitte


----------



## skifan (25. November 2009)

Hallo,

geh mal zu youtube und suche nach Andy Warhol Effekt,..findest du genug Beispiele

Gruß HaJö


----------



## Sneer (25. November 2009)

Auf Bild/Einstellungen/Tontrennung (engl. Posterize) klicken, den Wert auf 2 setzen und fertig.


----------



## laralaura84 (25. November 2009)

das ist aber nicht andy warhol stil ?!

das mit dem Posterize hab ich probiert.  sieht net annähernd so aus wie meine beispiele?!


----------



## smileyml (25. November 2009)

Meines Erachtens ist gerade, wenn man die vielen Striche der Details betrachtet da nicht einfach mit ein, zwei Klicks ein annähernd gleichwertiges Ergebnis lieferbar.
Die Idee von Sneer, scheint mir gut als Hintergrund auf dem man dann händisch die ganzen Details zeichnet. Eventuell kann man mit etwaigen Vektorisierungsalgorythmen aus AI o.a. ein wenig was in die Richtung erreichen. Aber ein Meisterwerk wird es sicher auch mit solchen Automatismen nicht.

laralaura84 bitte ich trotz Gastzugang ein wenig auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten. Egal ob du immer so schreibst und auch egal wie es andere Foren machen -wir haben uns aufgrund der besseren Verständlichkeit von Fragen und Antworten und aus Gründen des Anstandes und des ordentlichen Umganges dazu entschlossen.

Danke für dein Verständnis und Grüße
Marco


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. November 2009)

Hallo,

versuch mal :

- Bild
-- Anpassen
--- Schwellenwert

Tontrennung geht genauso aber dazu muss das Bild in Graustufen umgewandelt sein.

Alex


----------



## Sneer (25. November 2009)

Bevor Du einen Schwellenwert oder Posterize ansetzt, solltest Du vielleicht noch an den Conrasten spielen und mit dem CurveEditor das Bild grob vorbereiten.
Genauso wie der Hintergrund ersetzt werden muss.
Letztendlich dann noch die Farbe mit Shift+STRG+U aus der Motivebene nehmen und  das Ergebnis sollte schon recht nahe den von Dir geposteten Beispielen kommen.

Aber wie smileyml schon sagt, LineArt oder den Warhol Look wird erst von der Handarbeit richtig zur Geltung kommen.



laralaura84 hat gesagt.:


> das ist aber nicht andy warhol stil ?!


Für mich sehen die Grafiken wie ein Fotokopierer aus den 90er aus.
Also der Retro-Fotokopierer-Style ist das!

Dazu findest Du in den Filtern übrigens auch ein kleines Plugin.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. November 2009)

Und wenn du mittels den schon genannten Werkzeugen Fotokopie Filter und Schwellenwert ein
recht gutes Ergebnis erzielt hast, dir aber ein wenig Abstraktion fehlt, dann kann man ganz wunderbar
das bisherige Ergebnis zu einer Auswahl machen und diese dann mit einer Toleranz von rund 1,0 Pixel
(ausprobieren) zu einem Arbeitspfad machen.

Neben der manchmal richtig schönen Abstraktion hast du gleichzeitig auch noch die folgenden Vorteile:


Du hast dieses Gesicht als Vektorpfad, der sich verlustfrei auf beliebige Größe ziehen lässt.
Du kannst diesen Pfad auch als "Eigene Form" speichern und hast sie so jederzeit mit dem "Eigene Form Werkzeug" zur Verfügung.
Natürlich kannst du diesen Pfad auch einfach auf einer neuen Ebene mit schwarz füllen und fertig

Du siehst also, man kann da schon ne Menge machen.
Also einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

